# Cozy Knitted Slipper Pattern



## Dohuga

Cozy Knitted slippers (make 2)

Babies: Cast on 17 sts.	
Children: Cast on 23 sts.
Women: Cast on 29 sts. 
Men: Cast on 35 sts.

#8 straight needles, working with 2 strands of knitting worsted throughout. 

Instructions are for Womens slippers. Adjust pattern for other sizes.

Leaving approx. 18 tail of yarn, cast on 29 sts.

Row 1 (wrong side):	K9, P1, K9, P1, K9
Row 2 (right side):	K all sts.

Repeat these two rows until work measures about half the desired overall length. End by working an outside row, so that inside faces you as you begin toe rows.

Toe Row 1:	K1, P1, K1 (Repeat to end)
Toe Row 2:	P1, K1, P1 (Repeat to end)

Repeat these two rows of 1x1 ribbing, knitting in the K sts, purling in the P sts each row, until work measures about 1 inch short of desired overall length. End with an inside row, so that outside faces you as you begin decrease rows.

1st Decrease row:	Work ribbing for 5 sts, S1, P1, PSSO, twice. Continue in ribbing until 9 sts remain on needle to be worked. K2 together, twice. Finish the remaining 5 sts in ribbing (25 sts).

Next Row: With inside facing you, work across row, knitting in K sts, purling in P sts to maintain smooth ribbing on outside.

2nd Decrease row: Work the same as 1st Decrease Row (21 sts). *

Next Row: With inside facing you, work across row, knitting in K sts, purling in P sts to maintain smooth ribbing on outside.

3rd Decrease row: Work the same as First and Second Decrease rows (17 sts).

Cut yarn, leaving approx. 18 inches of yarn for sewing up slipper. Thread large tapestry or other large blunt needle and thread through all stitches remaining on the needle, starting at opposite end from where stitches ended. Pull up tight to gather toe. Knot securely and then sew up top of slipper evenly to first or second set of ridges at instep. Knot securely. Weave in loose ends.

Using yarn left at beginning, thread needle and sew up heel. Knot securely and weave in loose ends. Add pom-pom or decoration, if desired.

*NOTE: You may end babies and childrens slippers after second decrease row at toe. Ladies and mens slippers need the third decrease row so the toe doesnt bunch up.

(A hand-written copy of this pattern was given to me by a friend in the 70s. I do not know the origin.)


----------



## ria1

thank you for the pattern


----------



## Isabel L

OMG these are the slippers my mom always knit us. I must knit a pr so thanks for the pattern. Isabel


----------



## Nelly 58

Thanks. These look like the ones my nan used to knit every year. Been wanting that pattern for years.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Thank you for posting this pattern. It's my favorite, I have made dozens of these slippers


----------



## DeniseCM

These look super. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Two Rivers Julie

These are the slippers I learned to knit in the sixties!! Now I make them with three strands of yarn on a size 13 or 15 needle. They work up fast and are warmer and thicker! 

The decrease rows I learned are different, and there is a row in between where you purl three in a row right where you decreased the row before. The pattern I found online, it is called Grandma's Slippers or Aunt Maggies or something like that. Then I modified it to accomodate the three yarns. A group of us knit slippers for chemo patients, and we have to be able to knit them fast, that is why the large needles and three yarns.
If I can find the pattern I like the best, I will post it here, right now it is lost! 
A good day to all, Julie


----------



## eamand

How much yarn do you need? Yards?


----------



## grannyknitter

Nice and cozy warm slippers! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Sitnandknitn

My grandmother always made these slippers with phentex yarn. She would make them every member of the family and friends as well. She passed away six years ago but I still wear pair she me and every time I wear them I think of her.

Thanks for sharing the pattern. Now I can make them and keep the tradition alive in my family!


----------



## 23607

Thanks for the pattern. Just in time for the cold winter nights here in Michigan.


----------



## Charlotte80

This pattern is the first slipper I ever made, and have made many more since. I use DPNS when making the toe so I don't have to stitch it up.


----------



## arbranson

You will like these slippers and they are easy to knit. I have been knitting them since the early '50s. I will suggest one thing---my pattern said to knit from row 1 to the beginning of the instep, then change to the rest of the pattern until you have the length needed, the pull the toe together and knot it. Also I used two strains of yarn. Have a fun time.


----------



## Nelly 58

I'm not sure on the needle size. Is that 8mm


----------



## tmlester

Wow. Thanks for the memories. When my Grandmother taught me to knit, this was one of the first "real" patterns she taught me. I had lost the written pattern years ago. I'm so glad to have it again! Thanks again


----------



## ladybuys

Hello, I loooooooooooove this pattern. I have used it many times and it never disappoints me. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## lkellison

I've always called these "school slippers" because we were taught to knit these in school in about 1954 ;-)


----------



## Dohuga

Nelly 58 said:


> I'm not sure on the needle size. Is that 8mm


Sorry. That is U.S. Size 8, or 5 mm needles.


----------



## Dohuga

arbranson said:


> You will like these slippers and they are easy to knit. I have been knitting them since the early '50s. I will suggest one thing---my pattern said to knit from row 1 to the beginning of the instep, then change to the rest of the pattern until you have the length needed, the pull the toe together and knot it. Also I used two strains of yarn. Have a fun time.


I think this pattern changes about halfway along the length of the foot, which is probably about the same, and also calls for the use of two strangs of yarn.


----------



## Dohuga

Two Rivers Julie said:


> These are the slippers I learned to knit in the sixties!! Now I make them with three strands of yarn on a size 13 or 15 needle. They work up fast and are warmer and thicker!
> 
> The decrease rows I learned are different, and there is a row in between where you purl three in a row right where you decreased the row before. The pattern I found online, it is called Grandma's Slippers or Aunt Maggies or something like that. Then I modified it to accomodate the three yarns. A group of us knit slippers for chemo patients, and we have to be able to knit them fast, that is why the large needles and three yarns.
> If I can find the pattern I like the best, I will post it here, right now it is lost!
> A good day to all, Julie


I have never tried them with 3 strands of yarn nor with the bigger needles. There ARE 3 purl stitches in the row after the decrease row, which correspond with the decreases of the previous row. The instructions for those rows say to "Knit in all K sts and Purl in all P stitches" and that results in 3 Purl stitches in a row (two times along the row.


----------



## margaret15

there is a site called aunt maggie's slippers and these are the same, i have made these for dolls as well.


----------



## Nelly 58

Thanks. Shall be making these soon


----------



## JOJOKNITS

Thankyou so much for this super pattern.


----------



## new knitter

i love it and start making a pair, however i need a little help to read the instuction.
In the first decrease what does it mean "S1, P1, PSSO, twice"
I could not understant the whole decrease thing.


----------



## Dohuga

new knitter said:


> i love it and start making a pair, however i need a little help to read the instuction.
> In the first decrease what does it mean "S1, P1, PSSO, twice"
> I could not understant the whole decrease thing.


Sl, P1, PSSO: This means slip a stitch knit-wise, purl the next stitch and then pass the slipped stitch over the one just purled, thereby decreasing a stitch. You could actually just purl 2 together and achieve the decrease at this point, but the Sl, P1, PSSO seems to make a smoother-looking decrease.


----------



## tejido

thank you, this is what I was looking for.


----------



## San

Great pattern -thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom

Thank you very much for the pattern. Have made them in the past but lost the pattrern years ago. Also l appreciate having the pattern for munchkins.


----------



## 37716

I have made these same slippers for years.


----------



## 104439

Nelly58: I think that is US size 8


----------



## 37716

I have been making these same slippers for 50 years. One of the teachers taught me how when I was in 7th grade, and I have just kept going.


----------



## olithia

Thank you for the pattern. &#9829;


----------



## rss1228

Have any of you had luck adjusting this pattern in men's sizes? I'd love some advice - both my sons have size 13 - 14 feet.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

Two Rivers Julie said:


> These are the slippers I learned to knit in the sixties!! Now I make them with three strands of yarn on a size 13 or 15 needle. They work up fast and are warmer and thicker!
> 
> The decrease rows I learned are different, and there is a row in between where you purl three in a row right where you decreased the row before. The pattern I found online, it is called Grandma's Slippers or Aunt Maggies or something like that. Then I modified it to accomodate the three yarns. A group of us knit slippers for chemo patients, and we have to be able to knit them fast, that is why the large needles and three yarns.
> If I can find the pattern I like the best, I will post it here, right now it is lost!
> A good day to all, Julie


Thank I would love the faster thicker modified pattern  please post when you find it. Christmas will be here before we know it.


----------



## rss1228

I think this is a very nice version - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/updated-parkspin-slippers


----------



## ginnyfloyd

rss1228 said:


> I think this is a very nice version - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/updated-parkspin-slippers


Fantastic version!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Dohuga said:


> Cozy Knitted slippers (make 2)
> 
> Babies: Cast on 17 sts.
> Children: Cast on 23 sts.
> Women: Cast on 29 sts.
> Men: Cast on 35 sts.
> 
> #8 straight needles, working with 2 strands of knitting worsted throughout.
> 
> Instructions are for Womens slippers. Adjust pattern for other sizes.
> 
> Leaving approx. 18 tail of yarn, cast on 29 sts.
> 
> Row 1 (wrong side):	K9, P1, K9, P1, K9
> Row 2 (right side):	K all sts.
> 
> Repeat these two rows until work measures about half the desired overall length. End by working an outside row, so that inside faces you as you begin toe rows.
> 
> Toe Row 1:	K1, P1, K1 (Repeat to end)
> Toe Row 2:	P1, K1, P1 (Repeat to end)
> 
> Repeat these two rows of 1x1 ribbing, knitting in the K sts, purling in the P sts each row, until work measures about 1 inch short of desired overall length. End with an inside row, so that outside faces you as you begin decrease rows.
> 
> 1st Decrease row:	Work ribbing for 5 sts, S1, P1, PSSO, twice. Continue in ribbing until 9 sts remain on needle to be worked. K2 together, twice. Finish the remaining 5 sts in ribbing (25 sts).
> 
> Next Row: With inside facing you, work across row, knitting in K sts, purling in P sts to maintain smooth ribbing on outside.
> 
> 2nd Decrease row: Work the same as 1st Decrease Row (21 sts). *
> 
> Next Row: With inside facing you, work across row, knitting in K sts, purling in P sts to maintain smooth ribbing on outside.
> 
> 3rd Decrease row: Work the same as First and Second Decrease rows (17 sts).
> 
> Cut yarn, leaving approx. 18 inches of yarn for sewing up slipper. Thread large tapestry or other large blunt needle and thread through all stitches remaining on the needle, starting at opposite end from where stitches ended. Pull up tight to gather toe. Knot securely and then sew up top of slipper evenly to first or second set of ridges at instep. Knot securely. Weave in loose ends.
> 
> Using yarn left at beginning, thread needle and sew up heel. Knot securely and weave in loose ends. Add pom-pom or decoration, if desired.
> 
> *NOTE: You may end babies and childrens slippers after second decrease row at toe. Ladies and mens slippers need the third decrease row so the toe doesnt bunch up.
> 
> (A hand-written copy of this pattern was given to me by a friend in the 70s. I do not know the origin.)


 that was the first thing I learned to knit. My family still wants me to make them A pair. They usually ask me at Thanksgiving. I can make a pair in one day. Good luck


----------



## MsAdele

Whew, Memories!!! That is exactly the pattern that I learned to knit with in ~ 1963 - We lived in a house with a coal furnace and always wore these in the house ... they saved socks, kept feet warm and made us all smile!


----------

